# 210 Gallon South American



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought it was about time to post up some pictures of my latest project. This is the first time I have mentioned it to anyone except Tabatha who is always interested in my Angels and Apistos (sorry for all the delays in responding to PMs) so I couldn't resist telling her. My friends refer to it as The Wading Pool. Enjoy. 

It has been a long time in the planning stages but I now have the tank set up on a stand I built myself. The stand is clearly unfinished as I will be putting my woodworking prowess to the test to finish it in a modern/contemporary style which suits my taste and abode. So far I think I have the overall aquascape plan down. Amano calls it the 'triangle' I believe. The tank stand is 40 inches high so the tank is what I have heard called "gallery height", which suits me just fine as I like to be able to stand and look at my hard work as opposed to getting a chair and having to make a production out of watching your fish. 

I will obviously post more pictures as I do more work on this. So far I have added 90% of the plants that were in my 90 gallon (which this tank has now replaced) and will be getting lots of new plants from Menagerie as exciting species come along. Livestock so far are about 2/3 of my Angels, a school of Rasboras, and some SAEs. I will be putting a variety of species of Apisto in here soon once I have scrounged up some more rock for my hardscape. I have deliberately left out all of my fish that will hide in the rocks when I put my arm in to ensure that there are no casualties as I am still actively working on the layout. 

I hope you guys like my work so far and I will do my best to keep this current as I have not had much time to be active on the forum with this project, work, and other home reno I have been doing lately. 

Feedback and suggestions are all welcome. I still have lots of stuff to sort out, such as lighting, canopy/no canopy, other species, etc.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, IT's AWESOME!!! I heard about this tank but it's the first time I've seen pictures. GAW! I can just imagine the number of plants you could fit in there, you've done an outstanding job!

You angelfish are GORGEOUS!!! Where did you get them??? 

High 5 James! Can't wait to see what you do with the cabinet, what kind of wood are you planning to use?

I may have to visit this tank, er... I mean you, LOL!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Done. A planted tank that size is a considerable amount of time and work. It should look great once it's filled in. 

BTW what kind of angels are those? They look amazing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

looks excellent so far!  I do adore those angels too


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks Grrrreat damn now I want a 200  Your angels are pretty.Pat


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I am really glad you like my angels. I did work out their likely genetic makeup using the Angelfish Society's genotype guide. I do however think they could be called Silver, long veil. They do however carry a semi recessive gold scale phenotype. I say semi recessive because it is not completely surpressed as you can see their gold/orange forheads. 
They are the F1 of a pair of angels I bought from Big Als maybe 2+ years ago. The parents are still in there but they are only 2 of my 3 remaining original purchases, the rest are tank raised.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No, I wouldn't say pearlscale. There are scalare with red foreheads, take a look here: http://www.finarama.com/tba/identification.htm

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and look for Pt. Scalare (Red Shoulder).


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! Very nice looking tank. 40" is quite the height! I can see why it's labelled the "wading pool"! Very nice aquascape and angels!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I need some design help with the planting in this tank. Specifically what to do in the foreground. I want to use a very low growing 'mat' type growth pattern plant that will propogate using horizontal runners and if it all possible it will not send runners straight up to get better positioned relative to their same species neighbours. I have tried dwarf hairgrass and so far it seems like my best bet but I need some additional suggestions. I have also tried glosso in another tank. It does spread quite well horizontally and offers good cover to fry and other small critters but it frequently sends up vertical shoots. That may not happen in this tank given the different lighting and much more open planting style compared to some of my shrimp tanks. 

Any other ideas guys?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try HC (hemianthus callitrichoides), which I'm sure you're familiar with.

If you're going for something lawn like try some of the lilaeopsis species or if you're going for avery very fine lawn, go utricularia graminifolia. 

I can't do any of these as none of my tanks are CO2 anymore, but I'd sure like to see how it turns out!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Try HC (hemianthus callitrichoides), which I'm sure you're familiar with.


Ugh. I had a really tough time with HC, most of it ended up floating and the corys and plecos tore it up. Money wasted in my case, live and learn. If I were to try it again, I would start the growth emersed.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

If you are into a lot of the bottom feeders species (i.e. Loaches, Cories and Pl*cos then there are certain forground plants that are a definate no-no and HC is pretty much one of them. I have always had a difficult time with any of the finer rooted plants such as HC and a few others with my pl*cs. I just gave up with those plant types.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i see your a fan of both Bully and Lost. we'd get along just fine, you and I.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I did think of HC before and thought it may be a right pain because I do have a pleco who will want to go in this tank soon. He was going to be the last to be transferred in since he wont move from a rock he has settled on despite the aquascaping activity going on around him that could get him buried. 

I will check out the other plant species listed, some didn't ring any bells offhand. I just got a bunch of new apistos from menagerie who are all looking good. I figure it is Friday so it is about time for an update. Photos to come either tonight or likely tomorrow. 

The stock list additions today are as follows (thanks to Menagerie's new detailed receipts): 
2 x Apisto. melgar
2 x Apisto. bitaeniata 
2 x Apisto. agassizi Blue

I have only seen a bit of mild aggression so far. Mostly jockeying for prime cave space, so I think I am in the clear. 

By the way, to anyone looking to get more territory out of your tanks limited footprint, always think UP. I found that in my 'flat bottomed' tanks, ie ones without any sort of slope to the ground, there would be a lot more aggression between conspecifics. I started getting creative with my hardscapes and making tiers of relatively flat land within the tanks, sort of looking like rice paddys before being planted. I find that when these different levels are fully planted, two otherwise hostile males can be within a few inches of each other and be content that they have their own space because they each have a patch of ground that is an additional 4 inches apart due to the different elevations. Also this makes aquascaping a tall tank much easier and allows for more low growing foreground plants. 

Twoheadedfish - I just got the email saying you posted while I was writing this. I laughed so hard. I knew when I posted these photos I was giving away my few other big vices. If there was a good beer or a Law & Order dvd box in the shot all of my hobbies would be together.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tropica does a right job with their plants and showing off what you'll never be able to do in your tanks. One article they had on their site was about the utricularia. http://www.tropica.com/article_fullscreen.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731

I saw some today at BA Vaughn, but decided I don't have the set up for it....

Real neat little plant, and looks like a putting green. It's just that fine


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> High 5 James! Can't wait to see what you do with the cabinet, what kind of wood are you planning to use?


Sorry I didn't answer your question before Tabatha. I have spent a LOT of money on Oak planks which I have been laminating together and planing the hell out of. It is looking really good so far. I have laminated together all 4 doors and 1 side panel.

My stand design plan will make more sense with a picture. I can try and post a screencapture but if people want to see the full resolution version of my inspiration check out the ADG website http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/
If you go to Galleries -> Coral Reef, on the side is a scrollbar of photos. I am going to attempt to replicate the tank in photos 6 and 7, obviously minus the bowfront, and in a more contemporary cherry finish to more closely match my dining table and kitchen cabinets.

I have some woodworking photos I need to upload so those will come soon, along with more details on my step by step.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

James, not sure if you're familiar with KWAS but there's a guy on there who breeds Apistos and has a ton of different species available if you're looking for something special.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Those Apisto. agassizi Blue are really nice... grabbed a pair of them myself.

Think you and I got his only females.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am long overdue for an update on my tank so here goes. 

I had a considerable loss of life for a reason that is still unknown to me. I think the stress of the tank teardown, subsequent bucket containment before relocation to an established 40 gallon holding tank and the move into the new tank was too much for some of the angels. I lost 6 of them  To this day I am still not sure why as they never showed any outward signs of infection or other problem and all of the water parameters in their tanks were very safe. I think the time spent in the buckets in close quarters prior to being moved into the 40 gallon somehow played a role. 

However the survivors are all very happy and have laid many clutches of eggs since. 

Now onto the Apistos. Aside from losses immediately after purchase the rest of the Apistos are doing very well, including the A. cacatuoides juveniles that I raised myself. 

I also want to contest the theory that many species of Apisto are not compatible. I believe the disclaimer of "this applies only to medium or small sized tanks" is appropriate in this case. Yesterday I witnessed 4 species of Apisto (total of 6 individual) swimming together without any concern to the others being too close to them and no aggressive displays of any noteworthy frequency have been observed. 

I am of course still in the market for more Apistos so if anyone happens to read this and wants to sell any locally raised fish I am all ears. 

More updates and photos are hopefully not far behind. I am at work, otherwise I'd post photos now. Sorry guys.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry about your losses glad the rest of the fish are doing good cant wait to see your tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

James,

I'm getting really into apisto's right now too - you can check out my two apisto tanks in the new thread I created.

I think keeping apisto's together has alot to do with how you setup your tank - if there are quite a few things breaking up the footprint into distinctive territories, you should do fine. Also, apisto's with different body types tend to leave each other alone for the most part.

Be careful when they are spawning though, some can really show their aggression there, which I can understand 

My apisto algodon's are having some very healthy fry, and I have two pairs almost old enough to move on. Let me know if you are interested - it would be nice to see them go to a good home other than the uncertainty of a LFS.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Pictures Ahoy!

First shot, whole tank, as best as I can being that far back.

2nd is the left side + angels which are hungry and wont move from the shot. 

3rd is the Madagascar laceleaf looking better than it did in my 90. 

I like the 4th one the best, party because it is the only semi focused shot the apistogramma viejita has ever held still long enough for and I caught him being chased by an A. agassizii blue, which is always amusing. 

Fifth is a shot of some of the nicest plants on the right side. The one with the purple leaves eludes me but I got it from Menagerie's last big exotic plant order. 

Enjoy. Comment. Suggest.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Chris S said:


> My apisto algodon's are having some very healthy fry, and I have two pairs almost old enough to move on. Let me know if you are interested - it would be nice to see them go to a good home other than the uncertainty of a LFS.


Chris I would be very interested. I of course would compensate you generously as I believe tank raised fish should fetch a premium. Send me a PM whenever you feel they are old enough to travel.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

James, your tank looks amazing and I love that it's all South American. So coo, I Love it, WOW!!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have an uploaded picture yet but my Madagascar laceleaf has flowered, twice!

Here is exactly what the bloom looks like.

http://photos.wildmadagascar.org/images/Aponogeton_madagascariensis_bloom.shtml


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am way overdue for an update on my tank. 

I have included two photos of the Apisto cacatuoides I have raised. There are 7 of these guys in my tank all with similar color patterns. 

Also as a bit of a teaser I have included a photo of the tank stand's doors which are stained and ready for a protective coat before being installed on the stand. Building these large doors has been quite the challenge to laminate the boards together using a biscuit joiner and lots of TLC (read as "sanding/scraping") in order to get them planed and as true as I could. All said they turned out very well and I am thrilled with the stain which is Benjamin Moore Maple which was applied once as a thick coat and left to sit for about 30 seconds before rubbing off any excess. A prestain was used beforehand, I am not sure that it made any difference as I could not detect much on my small test piece. It was $5 and did not cause any harm so I will presume that it did help the stain to penetrate as it does look terrific. 

I am still looking for a certain type of hinge and now that I am back to living the student life I can finally go to a cabinetry supply store for contractors, which of course are never open when I was not at work. 

I will include more full tank shots and I take them. My camera was out of commission for over a month after an unfortunate dropping incident. 

Please enjoy and feel free to ask me any questions. I am new to woodworking but I am learning quickly and loving it, especially as it mixes well with aquarium keeping.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

FTS!!! FTS!!! FTS!!!​


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great looking apistos and tank! 

BTW, the red plant I think is a red narrow leaf rubin sword.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

A very nice aquarium, James!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

We gotta get together sometime soon James


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Tabatha - the FTS is coming. I am trying to hold out until I have finished putting poly on the doors so I can bring them down to my place and at least stage them in front of the tank stand so the full effect of my vision can be seen. It should be good 

Chris - anytime, give me a call. The Apisto dream home is ready.

Kevin - thanks for the positive review.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Again, it has been too long, but here is my full tank shot. Please ignore the glare, the string with tags on the cabinet doors and the blue net that I accidentally knocked into the tank prior to taking the shot and the fact that half of the lights are off. I will take a better full light shot but this is what I have done so far. I also just got Vista so I am working out the kinks and installing my graphics software that I use to resize these beasties. 

None of the wood, trim or doors, are mounted yet but will be soon. I need to be 100% sure I cannot find a more suitable full overlay hinge before I start boring holes in these solid wood doors. 

Thoughts or comments are appreciated.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice stand. Waiting on the lit up FTS.

BTW, why are there people living in the amazon swords?


----------



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

wow... awesome tank. 
so big too


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Some new photos with the front doors and trim all on and looking nice. Also the plants are in dire need of a trim and maybe a bit of rescape as there are some haphazard placements near the front on both ends where I have just put plants until I found a home for them. 

If you look at the second photo you can see a horizontal rhizome near the surface, this is actually from an amazon sword. This is pretty neat for me as I now have had about 80% of the species of plants in this tank propagate or at least try to in the case of the flowering plants. 

Also of note are the Apisto agassizi blue. He has a friend in there that is nearly the same body coloring but with a red tail, the same color as this guy's dorsal fin. 
The other apisto is one of my favourites as he has a stellar personality, the Apistogramma inca. 

I definitely need to tidy up the equipment such as the two spray bars and the diffuser for the CO2 tank. I may relocate the diffuser but the spray bars are more or less ideally place as they keep the surface of the long tank agitated with the help of a hidden power head near the middle. 

Any suggestions for ways to hide them in my design feel free to post them. 

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

man.... is that tank on a main floor? thats nutz lol.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

woah whats that lil chiclid? that thing is friggen sweet. reminds me of like some native indian guy from the jungle or something with its sweet colours and spikes. i got to get me some of them WOOT


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you enjoy the tank and it's happy inhabitants Sawman. 

I am actually on the 19th floor  Although only 15 stories up. Don't worry though, the insurance covers any and all water damage including fishtanks and the floors are nearly a foot thick concrete.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ah yes... those high rise buildings can hold pretty much an infinate amount of weight. awesome  and most likely all the levils are sealed well so in case of a water leak it prolly wont penetrate anyone elses levil. wow that must of been a lil akward carrying that inside


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

It sure was. I measured the elevator to ensure that the tank would fit and there was lots of room. I didn't however, take into account the larger dimensions of the wood skid it came strapped to. Basically myself and 2 other guys were trying to get it off the skid and into the elevator. Made quite a scene and I am sure it gave some Nosy Rosies something to talk about for a week or so. 

There are a lot more other young guys in my building that seem to cause much more trouble than my quiet fish in enormous tanks so they leave me be.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

hey do you evern have any issues with the amount of hydro all yoru tanks consume? i am moving next month becuse my landlady is constantly trying to get me to take down tanks. becuse fo the hydro use,


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

In a phrase: Pooled electricity costs covered by the condo fees


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol nice. well im moving and im going to have to pay my own hydro bills. im a lil ervous but i am going to change over to a central system so hopefully that puts costs down


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Time for another update. The tank stand is complete and I am very happy with the result. The trim pieces above the doors are all removable so when I need to take the set-up down I do not have to risk lifting the tank over the decorate edge and breaking it. 

In the photos are my Apisto agassizii 'blue' and my Apisto. viejita. 
Also, as an aside if anyone wants that enormous onion plant on the left side of the side tank photo feel free to trade it for something interesting. 
Basically just ignore the right side of the tank as it is my dumping area for plants I do not yet know what to do with. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That stand really turned out nice. Its wonderful. I am in love with your fish. <3


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update! The Apistos look great!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. Stand and tank look great.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the positive comments everyone. I may or may not make a canopy for this tank, but I am undecided as of right now. I think it would really make the whole tank stand design even taller and more imposing, which I like, as it is already quite high off of the ground. I am not sure if I ever mentioned but the bottom of the tank is 40 inches off of the ground so a 6 foot tall person, ie me, can look at the tank without having to lean forward, kneel or get a chair. 

Actually, after writing this I think I will make a canopy. I just have a lot of other woodworking projects on deck for when I graduate, so about 10 days from now. I will let you guys know how it is progressing. Maybe I will post up some of my other projects as they start to come together also.


----------

